# Southern Milk-n-Honey Corn



## chilerelleno (Jun 8, 2019)

*Southern Milk-n-Honey Corn*

In a large stockpot add
2qt water, 2C whole milk, 1C heavy cream, .5C honey, 1 stick of butter, handful of salt, palmful Cajun spice and freshly chopped 1/2C Parsley and 1/8C Rosemary.
(Or whichever fresh herb(s) you prefer.)
Bring liquid to a slow simmer, add corn and bring to a boil.
Slow boil for 10 minutes.


----------



## jokensmoken (Jun 8, 2019)

Sounds just like the corn grandma Daye makes...she saves the liquid and makes a wonderful creamed corn out of it.
She may even incorporate a little of the liquid in her corn bread too, but I cant be sure...worming her recipies from her is TOUGH...lol...
Yum yum...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hawging It (Jun 8, 2019)

I despise the smell and taste of Rosemary. The other ingredients look great. I want to try this recipe. Will it be good without the Rosemary? Is there another herb I can substitute?


----------



## jokensmoken (Jun 8, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I despise the smell and taste of Rosemary. The other ingredients look great. I want to try this recipe. Will it be good without the Rosemary? Is there another herb I can substitute?


I'll bet dill would be really good, but I'll also  bet its delish just leaving it out


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 8, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> I despise the smell and taste of Rosemary. The other ingredients look great. I want to try this recipe. Will it be good without the Rosemary? Is there another herb I can substitute?


Sure, you can use any fresh herb(s) you like.
Parsely, Rosemary, Sage, Thyme, Basil, Cilantro, Marjoram and more.
Heck, even citrus zests go really well.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 8, 2019)

I've used Thyme in a similar recipe. Tastes great...JJ


----------

